# The story of Henrietta, the choking chicken. (Seriously.)



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Yesterday, while I was at the farm, one of the smaller of our hens began acting strange while drinking water. She had been scratching around and drank quite a bit, rather quickly. She started to choke and couldn't clear her throat. After a couple funny sounds and neck stretches, it became clear she was going to need my help. As I was unlatching the door to the coop, she fell to the ground - eyes closed & lifeless. I frantically finished unlatching the door and when I picked her up, she was completely limp. I was scared and felt helpless...I thought back to the 72,846 million (human) CPR & first aid certification classes that I've been through since I was a teenager and realized I needed to clear her airway. But, seriously...how the heck are you supposed to clear a chicken's airway? So, I placed her throat onto the boney part of my wrist and pressed quickly a few times...she immediately threw up, stretched her neck out and made all sorts of clucking sounds. I held her for a few seconds more and she hopped out of my lap and went back to scratching with the rest of the girls! Today, I decided to name her Henrietta...after Henry Heimlich, creator of the Heimlich maneuver!








Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise.com


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

WOW! That was quick thinking. Good thing you happened to be right there.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I know. I was all done with the animals and ready to go...I was actually in a hurry but I just didn't want to leave! I'm glad I stuck around for a while!

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise.com


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

Henrietta has been completely fine since the incident! She continues to lay eggs, just about one per day! I am so glad she survived!

Jenn
www.facebook.com/HodgesParadise


----------

